# Livery Amesbury Wilts Area



## Jiminey (18 February 2013)

Good Morning All ,

I am looking for DIY livery in the Amesbury, Wilts area. This is for my 14.2 gelding. I am ideally after a stable with grazing (although he has wintered out the last few years), a school would be nice but not essential.

I have tried Ratfyn Farm in Amesbury (full) and have heard about a place in Durrington but cannot find any contact details. Ideally I am looking in the Porton, Bulford, Durrington, Allington type area and am hoping someone may know of somewhere with spaces/spaces coming up. I have until end of May at the latest with my current yard.

I have looked on the livery list and seekstable but am struggling a bit.


----------



## samsbilly (23 February 2013)

There is a lovely yard in the woodford valley between amesbury and Salisbury. It is lower woodford by the house with the blue clock tower it is owned by Trevor Baird don't have contact no but think they were advertising online x


----------



## lindsayp (17 July 2013)

This thread has obviously gone quiet now, but I am looking for part-livery in the Durrington/Amesbury/Shrewton area or if necessary a little further towards Upavon or Salisbury or Andover direction, for later this year or early next, as we are expecting to move there. It seems like many places don't have websites nor directory entries, so any suggestions would be seriously appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Cop-Pop (18 July 2013)

There's a lovely yard near Stone Henge - I think it's called Springbottom Farm in Wilsford.  It's at the end of a byway that comes out near Stone Henge if you have an OS Map  There is one at Larkhill but they prioritise forces families so if you're not one of them you might not get in.  I found the best thing was to drive around the areas and just stop and ask, wasn't hugely practical at the time but turned out to be the best option.


----------



## Mel85 (22 July 2013)

We are based in Pitton and have spaces for liveries. Small yard with 30x70m school, indoor barn stabling and year round turnout.

PM me for more info!


----------

